# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  ماهو افضل مدرب اجنبى مره على تاريخ المريخ؟

## ود محمد على

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انا حاقول رايي الشخصي بالترتيب لكل الذين في الصورة

اوتوفيستر 

مايكل كروجر


حسام البدري


رادان


ريكاردو


كاربوني


الكوكي

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*اوتوفيستر 
حسام البدرى 
مايكل كروجر 
ريكاردو 
ردان 
الكوكى 
كاربونى
                        	*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*أوتوفيستر 
كروجر
حسام البدري
ريكاردو
كاربوني
ردان
الكوكي
*

----------


## الدلميت

*هوريست 
واتوفيستر
وكروجر
وجميعهم المان
                        	*

----------


## ود محمد على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

هوريست 
واتوفيستر
وكروجر
وجميعهم المان



اين البدرى ياحبيبنا الدلميت
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*اتوفيستر العجوز 
كروجر ابو برمودة 
حسام البدري 
رادان
كاربوني

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*كروجر وبس
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*رودر 
هورست
اوتوفستر
كروجر
الباقي خم وادي البحر
                        	*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*اتوفستر
كروجر 
البدرى
*

----------


## mohammedaborami

*ارسنت رودر
هورست
اوتوفيسنر 
مايكل كروجر
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*ارنست رودر 
اتوفيستر 
رادان 
كروجر 
البدرى 
كاربونى
ريكاردوا والكوكى الله لا اعاد سيرتكم

ملحوظه رادان من افضل المدربين الذين مروا على السودان ناهيك عن المريخ فى عهده كنت استمتع بلعب المريخ وكنت ارى ان المريخ فى عهده سوف يتوج وهناك قصه لا احد يدرى ماحصل لردان وكيف ترك المريخ وكان بطلها مازدا وحينها ابلغت ياسر المنا ولكنه جبن من قول وكشف الحقيقه مع انى كنت مستعد لكشف كل ملابساتها ومن حينها سقط مازدا من نظرى نهائيا

*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*منصور رمضان  (الله يرحمو) 
رودر 
حسام البدرى
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود محمد على
					

اين البدرى ياحبيبنا الدلميت



 ليس افضل من هؤلاء
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*مدربين وطنيين عملوا في المريخ وكان لهم بصمة واضحة وهم: 


منصور رمضان ربنا يرحمه ويغفر له 
جعفر ضرار ربنا يديه الصحة والعافية
سيد سليم 
صديق العمدة ربنا يرحمه ويغفر له 
صلاح مشكلة 
برهان تية 
جمال ابوعنجة 
فاروق جبرة 


اما الاجانب فيعجبني تدريب واستايل كل من :

رودر الالماني 
هورست الالماني
كروجر الالماني 
اتوفيستر الالماني

غير ذلك ما اعتقد ان هناك من كانت له بصمة واضحة في اسلوب ولعب المريخ ومعظم المدربين الذين ذكرتهم طبعوا في ذاكرة الجماهير ايام جميلة وكان المريخ في عهدهم مهابا وقويا واكتسب لاعبوه اساليب اللعب القوي والجميل والممرحل بانواعه .
*

----------


## zalnoon

*هورست ....
اتوفستر .......
*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

هوريست 
واتوفيستر
وكروجر
وجميعهم المان




99999999999999999
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


هذه الصورة يااحباء للمدربين الاجانب الذين دربوا المريخ خلال الالفية الجديدة فقط وفيهم تتم المقارنة
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*أوتوفيستر 
كروجر
حسام البدري
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*اتوفيستر
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*شيموناك
*

----------


## حوته 1

*اتوفيستر الالماني
 كروجر الالماني 
*

----------


## ود محمد على

*شكرا على المرور ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*اوتوفيستر 
كروجر
البدري
                        	*

----------

